# Mini-terrariums



## sunset2burst (Dec 22, 2012)

Mini terrariums. They are awesome.  I started making these a couple of months ago.


----------



## maiseycat (Dec 23, 2012)

That looks really cool! Do you have to  add  a drop of water every so often for the little plants?


----------



## paillo (Jan 3, 2013)

soo, soo cool! what a great idea, hope you are selling these like crazy! guessing you could also do away with the soil and do some with small air plants, those would be awesome too


----------



## hlee (Feb 22, 2013)

love these!


----------



## Trxflyer (Feb 22, 2013)

paillo said:


> soo, soo cool! what a great idea, hope you are selling these like crazy! guessing you could also do away with the soil and do some with small air plants, those would be awesome too



Ok, I'll bite, what is an air plant?


----------



## Badger (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow, those are awesome! Just don't let them around me, I have a black thumb ;-)


----------

